# Er mag/liebt seinen Bruder



## Dornröschen

Tengo problemas con elegir qué palabra debo usar para "mögen"/"lieben", p.ej. en la frase "*Mein Vater mag/liebt seinen Bruder*":

"A mi padre *le gusta* su hermano" suena como amor romántico o incesto, y eso no es lo que quiero decir.
"Mi padre *quiere a* su hermano" - lo mismo: "querer" ("wollen") suena un poco sexual y no sé si también se lo puede usar para el amor que no implica atracción sexual.
"Mi padre *ama a* su hermano" - sería lo más lógico, pero la mayoría de los ejemplos que encontré de eso fueron de la Biblia.

Cuál sería la forma más natural de decir simplemente que para un hombre su hermano le importa mucho, pero sólo como un hermano? 

Muchísimas gracias de antemano! <3


----------



## elroy

Dornröschen said:


> "Mi padre *quiere a* su hermano"


 

Esa frase es de lo más natural, sin nada de incesto o atracción sexual.


----------



## kunvla

Dornröschen said:


> "Mi padre *quiere a* su hermano"




 "Mi padre *desea a* su hermano" es otra cosa. 

Saludos,


----------



## anahiseri

otras alternativas:
Mi padre le tiene (mucho) afecto / cariño a su hermano.
Creo que es lo que más natural suena.


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> *Mi padre le tiene (mucho) afecto* / cariño a su hermano.



Me adhiero a lo que anahiseri ha dicho!

Mi padre le tiene (mucho) afecto a su hermano
*Mein Vater hat seinen Bruder (sehr) gern/lieb
Mein Vater ist seinem Bruder (sehr) zugetan*


----------



## elroy

anahiseri said:


> Mi padre le tiene (mucho) afecto / cariño a su hermano.
> Creo que es lo que más natural suena.


 ¿Más natural que "quiere a su hermano"?


----------



## anahiseri

para mí sí
Al menos en España, "querer" en el sentido de "love"no se usa mucho entre hermanos.


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> Al menos en España, "querer" en el sentido de "love"no se usa mucho entre hermanos.



Wogegen es auf Deutsch vollkommen normal - und natürlich klingt, zu sagen:
*
Ich "liebe" meinen Bruder/meine Schwester/meine Mutter mehr als alles andere auf der Welt (sin nada de nada incesto o atracción sexual) !!!*


----------



## anahiseri

Entiendo que se tendrían que pronunciar más hispanohablantes. Mi opinión no tiene por qué ser general; es cuestión de uso, no de correcto / incorrecto.


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> Entiendo que se tendrían que pronunciar más hispanohablantes



Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar, wenn du mir diesen Satz *"verdeutschen"* könntest, denn ich verstehe momentan nur Bahnhof !


----------



## elroy

Tonerl said:


> Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar, wenn du mir diesen Satz *"verdeutschen"* könntest


 „Ich sehe ein, dass sich noch weitere Spanischmuttersprachler äußern müssten.“ Soll heißen, anahiseri drückt nur ihre eigene Meinung aus und will nicht andeuten, dass sie unbedingt für alle Spanischmuttersprachler gilt.

Ich habe übrigens eine Kollegin aus Valencia konsultiert, die mir bzgl. „querer a un hermano“ zustimmt. Sie findet es natürlich und unauffällig. „Tenerle cariño/afecto“ hält sie für schwächer.


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> „Ich sehe ein, dass sich noch weitere Spanischmuttersprachler äußern müssten.“ Soll heißen, anahiseri drückt nur ihre eigene Meinung aus und will nicht andeuten, dass sie unbedingt für alle Spanischmuttersprachler gilt.



Danke elroy, 

damit hast du meine Frage hinreichend beantwortet, war ich mir doch nicht ganz sicher, es richtig verstanden zu haben !


----------



## Oceanboy

Hola:

Mi padre adora a su hermano !
Mi padre quiere mucho a su hermano!

Mi padre le tiene mucho cariño a su hermano y/o afecto.

Y obviamente es correcto decir mi padre ama a su hermano.

Pero también usamos mucho la expresión " caer bien " cuando se trata de una persona. Por ejemplo:

A mi padre no le cae muy bien su propio hermano. A pesar claro está que se trata de su hermano!

Espero te sea útil,

Saludos


----------



## anahiseri

En España, "caer bien" es mucho más débil que "querer", "amar" o "tener cariño". Una persona que te cae bien es alguien a quien encuentras simpático, agradable.


----------

